# stuff you eat that is considered discusting



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

just wondering what everyone has eaten that is considered discusting or abnormal:lol: eg insects, raw meats, road kill etc

(the thread has been started as we are hijacking the kneed cricket thread so I thought maybe I should make the thread)

I will start of, I love to eat partly cooked (basically raw meet) , I have eaten raw worms, grasshoppers, woodies, grubs and ants.

I have eaten crocodile and kangaroo also


----------



## kandi (Aug 28, 2008)

emu and turtle


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

If we are on a road trip or something and we see a kangaroo that looks like it had only recently been hit on the side of the road, we usually load it onto the back of the ute and Have it over a fire for dinner. I am not one to waste what is given to me. Love Kangaroo meat. And because you don't kill it you don't feel bad! Some people may find that disgusting.. but not me.


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

I prefer my meat ie: beef raw. Also only like raw fish. so i can't really eat cooked beef of fish anymore


----------



## pete12 (Aug 28, 2008)

worms lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocky said:


> If we are on a road trip or something and we see a kangaroo that looks like it had only recently been hit on the side of the road, we usually load it onto the back of the ute and Have it over a fire for dinner. I am not one to waste what is given to me. Love Kangaroo meat. And because you don't kill it you don't feel bad! Some people may find that disgusting.. but not me.


 
lol we have cooked road killed snakes over the fire, didnt have the guts to eat them though, they were already starting to rot when we found them to. also, I reccomend you try those big green tailed ants in NT if you lick there butt it taste like a sour lemony lol ( like those mega warhead things)


----------



## kandi (Aug 28, 2008)

have tried kangaroo, as in roo tail stew but i could not bring myself to eat the meat , at cape trib croc with witasi sauce as an entree, once again was not to thrilled, also while we are at it wild goat , not bad similar to lamb.


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

Ohh another thing i ate...then spat out..LOL dont crack it at me because i didnt know what it was and in europe its the thing to do...Horse! blah yuk!! my family over there eat it often because beef and lamb etc is to expensive for them.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

pete12 said:


> worms lol


 
dared to? I got $7 to eat 3 of them, I just swallowed them alive easiest money I have made

my friend also got a lollypop when he was over at europe and it had a real dead scorpian inside it, didnt taste to bad either and he brang back some chedder flavoured dried worms. at the reptile park I tried mealworms, they like to crawl around in your mouth when you put them in:lol: apparently they are high in protein

yep I will eat any animal, except human and anything that has been decomposing for longer then a few hours


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 28, 2008)

Supermarket bought sausages.......


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 28, 2008)

Hot chips dunked in lemonade...... Cooked beef with ice cream and tomato sauce lol


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 28, 2008)

I love kangaroo meat, its one of the best meats available. I've also eaten emu, snails and dungong. I'm pretty much willing to try anything.


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

Hahahaha caustic!! thats so funny, i think by the time your 30 everyone has had supermarket sausage poisoning LOL


----------



## itbites (Aug 28, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> Supermarket bought sausages.......


 

now that's just crazy :shock::lol:


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Rocky said:


> If we are on a road trip or something and we see a kangaroo that looks like it had only recently been hit on the side of the road, we usually load it onto the back of the ute and Have it over a fire for dinner. I am not one to waste what is given to me. Love Kangaroo meat. And because you don't kill it you don't feel bad! Some people may find that disgusting.. but not me.




Er... I was just kidding.. your all freaks. Lol

weirdest thing i have eaten would be... Er.... well in tequila.. the worm in that? Well yeah.. I didn't eat it. but i drank the tequila. which was weird enough, having an animal in it.

Lol.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> my friend also got a lollypop when he was over at europe and it had a real dead scorpian inside it


*My friend got the same lollypop but he got his over in America...*


----------



## hornet (Aug 28, 2008)

i love roo, we always shoot a few for tucker while out west, also according to my dad brown snake isnt bad, he was out western queensland years ago and the car in front hit a brown, dad pulled over, finished it off and cooked it up. Only complaint were the bones


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

hornet said:


> i love roo, we always shoot a few for tucker while out west, also according to my dad brown snake isnt bad, he was out western queensland years ago and the car in front hit a brown, dad pulled over, finished it off and cooked it up. Only complaint were the bones


 
yer snakes have to many damn ribs in them lol. roos are the best meat IMO aswell. my friends have eaten pigeons and swamp hen and wood ducks they have shot, when I get a new bow I will try some rabbit (we have a pile of baby bunnys running around in the yard and padock (they are really cute and would taste nice)


----------



## hornet (Aug 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> yer snakes have to many damn ribs in them lol. roos are the best meat IMO aswell. my friends have eaten pigeons and swamp hen and wood ducks they have shot, when I get a new bow I will try some rabbit (we have a pile of baby bunnys running around in the yard and padock (they are really cute and would taste nice)



yea, the young ones are always the best, when trying to get roo's for food we always go for the young ones, i guess they would be "teenagers" in the roo world


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

hornet said:


> yea, the young ones are always the best, when trying to get roo's for food we always go for the young ones, i guess they would be "teenagers" in the roo world


 
we have wallabys in the backyard:twisted: but mum said if I even attempted to shoot one to eat she would put me in a mental asylum :lol: (SHE REALLY LOVES WALLABYS)


----------



## No-two (Aug 28, 2008)

I had croc last Australia Day, I wouldn't consider that disgusting though, just different. It had a weird texture. Couldn't really work out the flavour of the croc because it had been marinated in lime and chilli. Didn't taste too bad though


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

Other than road-killed snake, meat with ice-cream and tomato sauce, live worms, swamp hen and wood duck I've eaten everything listed so far.

I've eaten countless things, but some which haven't yet been mentioned are live scorpions and spiders, bees, beetles, moths, cicadas, dropped lizard tails and infertile snake eggs. I've eaten a fair few things I wouldn't dare mention on the forum :lol:


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you eaten dog sdaji?


----------



## djfreshy (Aug 28, 2008)

They serve Camel at Centrepoint tower in Sydney . Along with Croc and Roo. I thought the Camel was a bit chewy though.


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 28, 2008)

Roo , Bambi , Goat , Croc , Emu yummie . Have eaten roadkill Bunnies but only when l hit them myself . Ate a Cricket once when drunk and once l had a Lentile pie .


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

anyone eaten cat or dog?


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

Lentil pie! GROSS....you sicko LOL

Yeah i ate dog by accident...was hoping some one else would say it first


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

when I was little I ate duck crap, I thought it was chocolate


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

Dog, there's another one I haven't tried.

Yes, I've had cat - very yummy.


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahahaha i bet that was a shock ryan!!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, duck crap, there's another.

Has anyone noticed that uncooked bacon is much nicer than cooked bacon? I rarely cook mine.


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont suggest you try it Sdaji...not very appertising!


----------



## Dipcdame (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I am cooking tea, it smells soooo good, somehow, it's lost it's lustre!!!! I know, shouldnt have read this first, but its like one of those things, when something is sooooo gory, but one is compelled to look anyway!! LOL

My FAVOURITE snack which a lot turn their noses up is toasted fruit loaf with slices of garlic fritz on! MMM


----------



## rmcneill (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes agree on the uncooked bacon! but then i eat most things raw so its normal for me!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Ahahaha i bet that was a shock ryan!!


 
wasnt really, can't have tasted to bad because I dont remember it being bad:lol: I was only about 2 though

I ate a handful of water based paint in year 7 for 50c aswell:lol: and I have eaten glue on many many occasions.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

nutela and corn chip sandwich, worms mealworms, crickets roches, dog biscit, spider lizard snake emu snails list goes on lol i will try anything


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

anyone tried bearded dragon?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

raw garlic, cat, eaten cooked rat, croc


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

Would people be interested in an eating contest?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

yer we have cooked a mouse up, over cooked it though, stuck it on a stick and cooked it like people cook marshmellows. went all black but it smelled ok. I wasnt game enough to try it either 



Sdaji said:


> Would people be interested in an eating contest?


 
yes maybe people have to eat stuff and take pictures of themselves eating it. start it tomorrow maybe I'M IN!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

Rat is okay. Amazingly, I still haven't tried mice.


----------



## euphorion (Aug 28, 2008)

i must admit to being a total fail at being adventurous with food. i dont even like mushrooms, or cooked zucchini, i dont like red meat and wont eat meat off the bone. dont like shellfish. etc etc etc, i fail. oh and chinese food, argh, shoot me now! having said that i love thai curries... mmmm, curry. give me my hormone filled chicken anyday!

do i get a 'fail' prize?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Edit: i stuffed up.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> yes maybe people have to eat stuff and take pictures of themselves eating it. start it tomorrow maybe I'M IN!



I say we do it in the flesh, everyone puts in $20 or something and we keep going, people who chicken out lose, and the last one still willing to eat something new wins the lot :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I say we do it in the flesh, everyone puts in $20 or something and we keep going, people who chicken out lose, and the last one still willing to eat something new wins the lot :lol:


 
lol, would be awsome. what if some people dont chicken out


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> i must admit to being a total fail at being adventurous with food. i dont even like mushrooms, or cooked zucchini, i dont like red meat and wont eat meat off the bone. dont like shellfish. etc etc etc, i fail. oh and chinese food, argh, shoot me now! having said that i love thai curries... mmmm, curry. give me my hormone filled chicken anyday!
> 
> do i get a 'fail' prize?



No, you're not unusual for an Australian. Australians are among the least adventurous people in the world when it comes to food. Strangely, Australians generally think that they are quite adventurous.


----------



## kandi (Aug 28, 2008)

it would not take me long to gag as i now not cannot swallow a large vitaming pill, to even imagine swallowing something out of the orndinary would make me gag. eeeewwww


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol, would be awsome. what if some people dont chicken out



Well, you'd have to keep getting more and more extreme until they did.

Maybe in the end if we were stuck for new things to try, we could make it a chilli eating contest. You'd have to keep eating ridiculously hot chillies until someone's mouth was burning so badly that they could not continue, or perhaps it could turn into a spaghetti or meat pie eating contest, where the person who consumed their pie in the least amount of time won.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Well, you'd have to keep getting more and more extreme until they did.
> 
> Maybe in the end if we were stuck for new things to try, we could make it a chilli eating contest. You'd have to keep eating ridiculously hot chillies until someone's mouth was burning so badly that they could not continue, or perhaps it could turn into a spaghetti or meat pie eating contest, where the person who consumed their pie in the least amount of time won.



poison Drinking contest? Last man standing gets 5 months in hospital and the prize money?


----------



## kandi (Aug 28, 2008)

excellent idea go for quantity


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought I would eat pretty much anything that wont kill me, However I watched 5 minutes of one of those Fear Factor shows once, and the dare was eating raw pigs uterus and drinking a flask of swamp water full of leaches in a time limit.. No thanks not unless my life actually depended on it...


----------



## euphorion (Aug 28, 2008)

im not aussie sadji  raised in malaysia, and while i dont like it that doesnt mean i havent tried it all. i can actually reccommend 'cricket tacos' small crickets served on doritos with fresh chunky salsa and avocado. had it at uni once but didnt quite appreciate the crunchiness in my teeth lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Well, you'd have to keep getting more and more extreme until they did.
> 
> Maybe in the end if we were stuck for new things to try, we could make it a chilli eating contest. You'd have to keep eating ridiculously hot chillies until someone's mouth was burning so badly that they could not continue, or perhaps it could turn into a spaghetti or meat pie eating contest, where the person who consumed their pie in the least amount of time won.


 
I can eat a meat pie in 5 bites. we had a comps in primary school each friday I came second, someone at a pie in 3 bites.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I can eat a meat pie in 5 bites. we had a comps in primary school each friday I came second, someone at a pie in 3 bites.



That sounds like a 'bite size' competition rather than an eating competition, but I reckon I'd give your large-mouthed friend a run for his money too :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> That sounds like a 'bite size' competition rather than an eating competition, but I reckon I'd give your large-mouthed friend a run for his money too :lol:


 
I can eat a whole pizza and still be hungry, but that is because the medication I take apparently so I would be cheating in an eating comp


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 28, 2008)

a few things i've tried are frogs,insects,beetles,crickets,turantulas(cambodia),dog kabab in vietnam,snails in France,guinea pigs,capybara,llama,alpaca,pihrana(south america) and the standard oddities in oz.
some photos attached of the frogs,turantulas and guinea pig


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 28, 2008)

i Ate a woodie last week , but it was only a baby. 
And when i was in kindergarden i ate cicada shells (i know what your thinking mmmmm....Crunchy!).
But i 'm in year 6 now , so i'm over them now and eat paper


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> i Ate a woodie last week , but it was only a baby.
> And when i was in kindergarden i ate cicada shells (i know what your thinking mmmmm....Crunchy!).
> But i 'm in year 6 now , so i'm over them now and eat paper


 
yer paper is fun to eat, I dont eat it anymore though. only cause I dont go to school though:lol:


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 28, 2008)

*My best friend gave me $20 to eat a snail, not cooked raw. The grossest thing ive ever tasted in 13 years ive been alive.*


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

slimebo said:


> a few things i've tried are frogs,insects,beetles,crickets,turantulas(cambodia),dog kabab in vietnam,snails in France,guinea pigs,capybara,llama,alpaca,pihrana(south america) and the standard oddities in oz.
> some photos attached of the frogs,turantulas and guinea pig


 
great job, I have been waiting for photos lol. the guinea pig looks yummy:?


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 28, 2008)

My steak had to be pretty much raw, full of blood.
And the only time iv eaten raw fish was in fiji, Kokonda, had it almost every night, its the best.

Umm... i eat Kiwi Fruit with the skin on? maybe its a nz thing lol


----------



## Vincey (Aug 28, 2008)

Timmo said:


> *My best friend gave me $20 to eat a snail, not cooked raw. The grossest thing ive ever tasted in 13 years ive been alive.*



hahah nice!!

i've eaten roo, emu, snake, turtle, crocodile, raw beef and fish.
also the occasional fly and random insect that made his way there! =p


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah , paper is good unless its coloured  we would often have copetitions on how many sheets of aA paper could go in your mouth. Nice work guys , you put me off my dinner :cry:


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> great job, I have been waiting for photos lol. the guinea pig looks yummy:?


the guinea pig was just like chicken.had a roasted one in equador as well which was very tasty.


----------



## Duke (Aug 28, 2008)

I've had buffallo.

Now I know I'm likely to get flamed here, but one of my life goals is to go to africa (or maybe india, can't remember), but once I saw a doco where the locals would flop out a live cobra in front of you, slice out the heart on the spot, and serve it to you in a little dish.

You toss it back like an oyster. You can feel the heart still beating on the way down.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Timmo said:


> *My best friend gave me $20 to eat a snail, not cooked raw. The grossest thing ive ever tasted in 13 years ive been alive.*




When I was a little terror i got a magnifying glass and was burning a snail. Smelt so good.



Nikki_Elmo said:


> i Ate a woodie last week , but it was only a baby.
> And when i was in kindergarden i ate cicada shells (i know what your thinking mmmmm....Crunchy!).
> But i 'm in year 6 now , so i'm over them now and eat paper



Why on earth did you eat a woodie?

Haha I used to eat paper! Only when I didn't have gum though.

The whole pea shooter phase got me loving paper. I would chew to shoot at some one, then i would just chew cause i was bored.

Then I figured cause i liked chewing i would try that Jerky stuff. Bug mistake


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

Duke said:


> I've had buffallo.
> 
> Now I know I'm likely to get flamed here, but one of my life goals is to go to africa (or maybe india, can't remember), but once I saw a doco where the locals would flop out a live cobra in front of you, slice out the heart on the spot, and serve it to you in a little dish.
> 
> You toss it back like an oyster. You can feel the heart still beating on the way down.


 
yes I have seen that on youtube a while back, theres heaps of vids of people eating snakes and stuff on there

and how about this:shock:  poor snakes
[video=youtube;-4RmkdAoQB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4RmkdAoQB0[/video]


----------



## Rocky (Aug 28, 2008)

Beating cobra Heart:

[video=youtube;sOXQM-boOmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOXQM-boOmw[/video]

This video shows the cutting out ect:

[video=youtube;hTxusVwtcQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTxusVwtcQw[/video]


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 28, 2008)

Duke said:


> I've had buffallo.
> 
> Now I know I'm likely to get flamed here, but one of my life goals is to go to africa (or maybe india, can't remember), but once I saw a doco where the locals would flop out a live cobra in front of you, slice out the heart on the spot, and serve it to you in a little dish.
> 
> You toss it back like an oyster. You can feel the heart still beating on the way down.



that is in vietnam.i had to walk away and was disgusted in the process how it happened.lots of bones and not alot of meat and the lad i saw eat it said the meat was average and hardly ate any of it.


----------



## kandi (Aug 28, 2008)

as a kid it was crayons and gravel on the side of the road. thanks for reminding me about being a kid nicki elmo


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

slimebo said:


> that is in vietnam.i had to walk away and was disgusted in the process how it happened.lots of bones and not alot of meat and the lad i saw eat it said the meat was average and hardly ate any of it.


 
as long as people dont go out killing snakes like that in Australia for food I'll be happy. i find it queit sickning, but they might think the same about us killing cows for food. the cow isn't just shot dead as a lot of people think it is eletricuted with a stunner thing them hanged by its back legs then someone else slices its throat, doesnt stop me eating meat though. there doing it in there own country so it doesnt bother me at all, as long as they dont come over here and do it.


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 28, 2008)

If snakes where farmed for meat and killed humanely I would have no problems eating them, (however in most countries that eat snakemeat this is not the case)


----------



## boxhead (Aug 28, 2008)

McDonald's


----------



## jessb (Aug 28, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Well, you'd have to keep getting more and more extreme until they did.
> 
> Maybe in the end if we were stuck for new things to try, we could make it a chilli eating contest. You'd have to keep eating ridiculously hot chillies until someone's mouth was burning so badly that they could not continue, or perhaps it could turn into a spaghetti or meat pie eating contest, where the person who consumed their pie in the least amount of time won.


 
A contest where you eat the weirdest thing is kinda funny, but I find those extreme eating contests (esp in the USA where contestants eat as many hotdogs/pies etc in a few minutes) really quite obscene when half the world's population is malnourished. Sorry to be a killjoy, but that kind of waste is disgusting and inexcusable.

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned offal - does no-one eat it? Or is just it not considered 'adventurous'? I've tried lamb brains (spat them out and nearly vomited), calf's, duck's and chicken' liver, and even haggis (its actually quite yummy!) I had sweetbreads in a 2 Michelin starred restaurant (they were sublime) and my husband reckons I would like heart if I tried it (but never seem to get around to it.)

For the bible on cooking offal, check out British chef Fergus Henderson's amazing book, Nose to Tail Dining - recipes on cooking whole pig's heads (we are trying to source pigs' ears for a soup), tongue and their classic recipe for bone marrow on toast.


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 28, 2008)

hmmm...what have i eaten thats retarted!!!!!!!!
worms
moths
raw fish - live (from the fish tank)
roaches
crickets 
grass hoppers.
raw egg...
bamboo...i tryed it a few times but meh!
paper
thats about it i think???!!!!!!???


----------



## jessb (Aug 28, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> hmmm...what have i eaten thats *retarted*!!!!!!!!


 
???????????????????


----------



## cris (Aug 28, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Rat is okay. Amazingly, I still haven't tried mice.



Start on pinkies maybe scent with a sauce of choice, make sure its a a suitable temperature to encourage feeding responce. Yeah but seriously as if its safe for humans to eat any mammal other than sheep, pig or cattle, you ppl are all crazy.

Something that is much cheaper than pink mice is chicken necks, if you cook them like bbq ribs they are awesome and only cost $2-4 a kg. Much better than around $200 a kg for pink mice.


----------



## lovey (Aug 28, 2008)

I've eaten most meats and cooked an emu egg omlette:lol:


----------



## dragon170 (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried possum got a few mates that reckon when you roast them up their guts go rock hard which makes gutting easy could someone confirm
They also reckon it tastes a bit like chicken:lol:


----------



## skunk (Aug 28, 2008)

pigs brain soup asian styles. ( was kinda like eating tofu but only 1000000x creamier, softer & richer)
& panther which had a really strange aftertaste.


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 28, 2008)

roo, buffalo (absolutely delish, seriously, WAY better than standard beef), emu, venison, nothing great past that.

I'd love to try, possum, rabbit, squirrel, croc, shark, etc. Pretty much anything that I can get, I'd like to try (as long as it's a meat, I'm not fond of eggs, really, or bugs).

I eat my steak raw, both for beef and roo. I've eaten raw bacon, but it makes me queasy later even if it is super tasty. Raw fish, always. Yum!

Favorite 'weird' snack is salami, with cream cheese and a gerkin in the middle. Roll it up, yumyum! Also, I love smoked salmon and cream cheese.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Aug 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol we have cooked road killed snakes over the fire, didnt have the guts to eat them though, they were already starting to rot when we found them to. also, I reccomend you try those big green tailed ants in NT if you lick there butt it taste like a sour lemony lol ( like those mega warhead things)



I love those ants!!!! They are soooooo good!


----------



## Australis (Aug 28, 2008)

rosequoll said:


> , shark, etc..



You've probably eaten shark already.. if you eat
generic unspecified fish its usually shark/flake.


I used to spear for it - its good eating "no bones"..


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 28, 2008)

hmmm well i thought the worms with dirt were kinda gross.Also the woodies and crickets..oh oh wait also the chewy off the ground.yum yum.never let a dare down =P


----------



## jessb (Aug 28, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> oh oh wait also the chewy off the ground.yum yum.never let a dare down =P


 
Hmmm, Hep A anyone???


----------



## Vincey (Aug 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> as long as people dont go out killing snakes like that in Australia for food I'll be happy. i find it queit sickning, but they might think the same about us killing cows for food. the cow isn't just shot dead as a lot of people think it is eletricuted with a stunner thing them hanged by its back legs then someone else slices its throat, doesnt stop me eating meat though. there doing it in there own country so it doesnt bother me at all, as long as they dont come over here and do it.



The electricution kills them immediatley, the slitting of the throat is a failsafe to make sure it dies quickly and dare i say it 'humanely'.
You'd be surprised with some abattoirs in australia. My friend used to work at one and told me it was illegal to kill an animal with another animal being able to see its friend die. ><
Fair enough imo. I wouldnt wanna see my friend get shot then shot myself O_O


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 28, 2008)

There are not many things I haven't eaten. My mother's philosophy was "If it moves, it's fair game to eat," and as such, I was given the task to catch things to eat. I've eaten sparrows, starlings, minor birds, pigeons .... birds were very nervous around our house. Tried most meats to include; camel, dog (overseas) and whale (before it was deemed ungreen). I like eating raw meat (marinated) with hot steamed rice mmmmmmmmmm... Eaten a lot of insects, both raw and cooked. I've even eaten McDonalds on a number of occassions. :shock:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 28, 2008)

jessb said:


> Hmmm, Hep A anyone???


it was my chewy.and was like 5 secs


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

anyone eaten cane toad or fox?

I have eaten cat food and dog food from a lizard dish. also eaten lots of random plants (berrys give you a bad stomach ache and diahoria I dont reccomend them  )


----------



## callith (Aug 28, 2008)

I've eaten Crocodile


----------



## Jewly (Aug 28, 2008)

VinceFASSW said:


> The electricution kills them immediatley, the slitting of the throat is a failsafe to make sure it dies quickly and dare i say it 'humanely'.


 
They are not killed by electricution...

Cows are usually knocked unconscious by applying an electric shock of 300 volts & 2 amps to the back of the head, effectively stunning the animal. If unsuccessful, secondary methods include the use of a captive bolt pistol to the front of the cow's head.
Animals are hung upside down by one of their hind legs on the processing line.
The main arteries and veins are severed with a knife, mainly in the neck, and the cow's blood drains, causing death through exsanquination.


----------



## Brother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rabbit
Snail 
Pig brain
Sparrow 
starling 
pidgon
goat
There are probably more but thats all I can think of


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 28, 2008)

what jewly said is correct, that is how they are killed the electricity is to stun them


----------



## Adzo (Aug 28, 2008)

VinceFASSW said:


> The electricution kills them immediatley, the slitting of the throat is a failsafe to make sure it dies quickly and dare i say it 'humanely'.
> You'd be surprised with some abattoirs in australia. My friend used to work at one and told me it was illegal to kill an animal with another animal being able to see its friend die. ><
> Fair enough imo. I wouldnt wanna see my friend get shot then shot myself O_O


I didn't know it was illegal, though i doubt the reason is for the animals comfort. 
It would be to stop the beast stressing as adrenaline and other hormones affect the quality of the meat(dark cutting, tough, etc).



jessb said:


> I'm surprised no-one has mentioned offal - does no-one eat it? Or is just it not considered 'adventurous'? I've tried lamb brains (spat them out and nearly vomited), calf's, duck's and chicken' liver, and even haggis (its actually quite yummy!) I had sweetbreads in a 2 Michelin starred restaurant (they were sublime) and my husband reckons I would like heart if I tried it (but never seem to get around to it.)
> 
> For the bible on cooking offal, check out British chef Fergus Henderson's amazing book, Nose to Tail Dining - recipes on cooking whole pig's heads (we are trying to source pigs' ears for a soup), tongue and their classic recipe for bone marrow on toast.


Love offal, though its a funny thing. I wouldn't call it adventurous though some might.
My mother is a vego, though she loves paté. 
My apprentice used to love paté until she found out it is made from liver.
The same apprentice had never tried sweetbreads until I put them on the menu, now she eats them for dinner nearly every night.
I've had duck's tongues and pigs ears from China town. A restaurant that I worked in served wagyu tongue. Black pudding is one of my favourite foods. Haggis is awesome and even better with black and white puddings, tatie scones and Jonny Walker Blue for Christamas breakfast. Love all kinds of liver, lambs fry and bacon is is my second favourite way to start the day.
I would try headcheese, horse, donkey and most other mammals given the chance.
This stuffs all pretty tame, though I'd turn my nose up at a capsicum.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Oh, duck crap, there's another.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that uncooked bacon is much nicer than cooked bacon? I rarely cook mine.



LOL sdaji, I'm gonna go ahead and book you a doctor for a tape worm check up


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

Offal is great, although I tend to avoid brains these days for fear of prions. My partner's dad is a brilliant chef and the family is used to eating all sorts of weird and wonderful foods (which I certainly enjoy to no end  ), but they all think I'm pretty gross for eating offal. My family are pretty used to me eating weird stuff, but they're all quite conservative, hopping in and out of vegetarianism and avoiding some things to keep their god happy :lol:

Capsicum is good stuff


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

ive gotta say, the best sausage ive ever tasted are emu, crocodile and kangaroo. Such quality meat

Hey has any body refridgerated a snake egg then crack it open over a frying pan? I am really curious what this would taste like.. Regular egg or different?


----------



## Hickson (Aug 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> anyone eaten cane toad or fox?
> 
> I have eaten cat food and dog food from a lizard dish. also eaten lots of random plants (berrys give you a bad stomach ache and diahoria I dont reccomend them  )



You probably won't survive to your 18th Birthday. So many of australias plants are highly toxic, even some of the things growing in your backyard. Some of the world's most toxic poisons are derived from plants. Unless you know they are safe to eat, do not eat any part of any plant you don't know.

I've eaten rat, cuscus, fruitbat, wompoo pigeon, eland, Dr Pepper and KFC (aswell as some of the other dishes mentioned).



HIx


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> LOL sdaji, I'm gonna go ahead and book you a doctor for a tape worm check up



I don't think tape worms could live through some of what I put through my digestive tract :lol:

Jokes aside, bacon is cured when you buy it; I don't think you can get tape worms from it. It's a bit like eating ham. You could probably eat pork rare these days, although not so long ago if a white person ate rare pork they'd be violently ill. My grandfather used to marvel at all the native Papua New Guineans eating rare pork without getting sick. I think some of his wives ate it too, but he couldn't.


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 28, 2008)

I bet your not allowed back in that zoo Hix.


----------



## Hickson (Aug 28, 2008)

The zoo close down coz I ate all their exhibits.......



Hix


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 28, 2008)

tape worms are *******s... Not only do they live in your body, but think they have the right to go ahead and eat the food that YOU took the time to sit down and mung on...


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 29, 2008)

ive eaten glass....was experimenting with different thing a while ago,
not that ide recommend it!...i knew some atlented people!

but foods.... live little crabs....not that unusual though


----------



## Khagan (Aug 29, 2008)

Well.. Some people think me liking tomato and peanut butter sandwiches is gross, but most of you guys have me beaten hands down.


----------



## gold&black... (Aug 29, 2008)

porcupines, squirrels, slender loris, flying foxes, civet cats, frogs, rats, and everything everyone of u have mentioned except crock (just a matter of time).... For me, if u can eat chicken u can eat any living thing.....


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 29, 2008)

In a survival course in the 70s I ate a rbbs. It was yummy, mind you, I hadn't eaten for a few days before
Also had an unidentified meat while in Singapore, I assume was dog.


----------



## alex_c (Aug 29, 2008)

Roo,wallaby,emu,ostrich,goat,ants,venison,piglet,raw eggs all of which are absolutely delicious oh and i once stuffed 6 lemon warheads in my mouth at once with no effect on me at all and freaked out my cousin's friend so much that she vomited:lol:


----------



## jessb (Aug 29, 2008)

Adzo said:


> Black pudding is one of my favourite foods. Haggis is awesome and even better with black and white puddings, tatie scones and Jonny Walker Blue for Christamas breakfast.


 
Mmmm! Although you have to try Cornish Hog's pudding - similar to Irish white pudding but better!

Sdaji, bacon here is all cooked after curing (not sure if it a regulation or just what customers like) but in the UK they do awesome 'green' bacon which is cured but not cooked. You wouldn't want to try that raw, but it's awesome fried! We have actually considered making it but it is impossible to get saltpetre for the curing process!

The main problem with pork in the past was the fear of hydatids, but with all the treatment of meat nowadays, slighty rare pork should provide no real problems provided it is kept safely like any meat served rare.



Sdaji said:


> My grandfather used to marvel at all the native Papua New Guineans eating rare pork without getting sick.


 
Are you sure you don't mean 'long pig'??? :shock:


----------



## Earthling (Aug 29, 2008)

Not sure if its been mentioned before but I looove Haggis. When travelling Scotland I loved the people inviting me around for a good traditional feed. Always haggis, nips and black pudding.
Cooked haggis myself when back on the farm a few years ago. Reeked when cooking it as of the stomach being turned inside out and being boiled......very smelly, but tasted joy.

I drew the line at bridies though.......






Other thing I liked was Jellyfish and Crab eggs as an entrée on a cruise ship..yummo!


----------



## Adzo (Aug 29, 2008)

Pretty sure bacon is cooked in Aust. because of regulation, usually hot smoked.
Raw cured bacon is terrific cooked or raw. Pancetta is raw.
My Nonna makes Italian cured pork cheek called guanciale, Italian suasages and salami, all cured and dried in the cellar under her house. No thermometers, humidity control or fancy stuff.
My Brazilian kitchenhand showed my the traditional way to cook and prepare chicken hearts. If you like chicken liver and haven't tried hearts, do yourself a favour and get some!

Jessb, all black pudding, haggis etc has been put on hold for me since I found out I have a gluten intolerance.:cry:
Oh, and I've had wild boar served med rare at a restaurant too, and I'm still here 10 years later.


----------



## jessb (Aug 29, 2008)

Adzo said:


> My Nonna makes Italian cured pork cheek called guanciale


 
I tried that for the first time the other day at a great Italian restaurant near us - it was amazing!



Adzo said:


> My Brazilian kitchenhand showed my the traditional way to cook and prepare chicken hearts.


At the French restaurant in London my husband I worked at, we used to get whole chickens, gizzards and all. The Brazilians kitchenhands would have the hearts, the Polish boys would eat the stomachs and the Chinese kitchenhands would eat the feet!




Adzo said:


> Jessb, all black pudding, haggis etc has been put on hold for me since I found out I have a gluten intolerance.:cry:


I know some white puddings are made with oats which have low (but some) gluten. Many Asian and some Spanish blood sausages use rice as a binding agent which would be OK for you. 

I have bought my husband a sausage stuffer (not as dirty as it sounds) for fathers day so we will be making homemade sausages soon! Getting fresh pigs' blood on the Northern Beaches may be tricky though...


----------



## natrix (Aug 29, 2008)

I've eaten Ducks Tongues in China , Cow Brain in Sumatra & a fish eye once at a family dinner to annoy my mother in law.
I'm also partial to little slivers of raw steak.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 29, 2008)

a guy my brother went to school with used to pull the legs off cicadas and u could hear them croak in his tummy,..

well,..so the story goes, never heard it myself,...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

glad to see the thread is still going. keep them coming everyone, wouldnt mind more pics


----------



## benkinder83 (Aug 29, 2008)

guinne pig, llama, alpaca in peru.

black and white pudding in the uk... that was ****


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

more to add, when we were younger we fed my little brother popcorn with gunie pig crap on it and duck crap on it  we are such nice older brothers:lol:


----------



## benkinder83 (Aug 29, 2008)

lol cant pick your family


----------



## Bryce (Aug 29, 2008)

I have eaten crocodile which was really like a tough chicken, Emu, kangaroo, turtle, ox tongue. There all pretty good.


----------



## lozza_rae (Aug 29, 2008)

personally i was thinking of giving myself tapeworms to try and lose weight. The best part about eating is the taste of the food. The worms can have it when it gets to my stomach, so long as i don't become fat


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 29, 2008)

lozza_rae said:


> personally i was thinking of giving myself tapeworms to try and lose weight. The best part about eating is the taste of the food. The worms can have it when it gets to my stomach, so long as i don't become fat


 
how exactly do you get tapeworm? I think I might get some:lol:


----------



## lozza_rae (Aug 29, 2008)

Also turtle hasn't rocked up in these conversations yet. Which seems random to me. I live on Cape York and turtles are killed and eaten up here a lot. i won't eat them. the traditional way of killing them involves turning them on their back and cutting them up alive. besides, their ecology doesn't support much harvesting. I like kangaroo tho, and crocodile is good. 
I also like raw mango with soy sauce, and fresh coconut with sugar. Yum... those are popular up here too. don't eat too much raw mango... it gives you the cooma's (run's)


----------



## cris (Aug 29, 2008)

lozza_rae said:


> Also turtle hasn't rocked up in these conversations yet. Which seems random to me. I live on Cape York and turtles are killed and eaten up here a lot. i won't eat them. the traditional way of killing them involves turning them on their back and cutting them up alive. besides, their ecology doesn't support much harvesting.



Not too many here are probably into animal cruelty and willing to admit it, how barbaric... I dont see a problem with eating abundant species collected in a responsible and humane way, but eating endangered species in a cruel way shouldnt be tolerated in a country where it is generally a highly illegal activty worth at least a few years jail (apart from racist exemptions).


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 29, 2008)

when I was 3, my mum said that i use to collect garden snails put them in a jar filled with water AND SHAKE N DRINK!...............YUMMO


----------



## Shonfield (Aug 29, 2008)

when i was about 5 i used to love to eat washing powder.............................it just smells so good so it must taste so good!


----------



## Magpie (Aug 29, 2008)

lozza_rae said:


> Also turtle hasn't rocked up in these conversations yet. Which seems random to me. I live on Cape York and turtles are killed and eaten up here a lot. i won't eat them. the traditional way of killing them involves turning them on their back and cutting them up alive. besides, their ecology doesn't support much harvesting. I like kangaroo tho, and crocodile is good.
> I also like raw mango with soy sauce, and fresh coconut with sugar. Yum... those are popular up here too. don't eat too much raw mango... it gives you the cooma's (run's)


 

Do you mean under-ripe mango?
We eat raw mango all the time.


----------



## Adzo (Aug 31, 2008)

jessb said:


> I have bought my husband a sausage stuffer (not as dirty as it sounds) for fathers day so we will be making homemade sausages soon! Getting fresh pigs' blood on the Northern Beaches may be tricky though...


Don't be soft! My Nonna is almost 80 and still cuts the meat and fat by hand, and stuffs it into the skins using half a softdrink bottle as a funnel.
The black pudding i used to get was from a German butcher. Not sure if any other grains were in there but buckwheat was the main cereal. Haven't been round that way for a few years.
Also plan to try morcillas but have never seen it around.


----------



## cockney red (Aug 31, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> No, you're not unusual for an Australian. Australians are among the least adventurous people in the world when it comes to food. Strangely, Australians generally think that they are quite adventurous.


Would have to agree, most Australians wont touch Eels, which are superb fish.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 31, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Would have to agree, most Australians wont touch Eels, which are superb fish.



I had eels last night mmmmm It was nice


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 31, 2008)

i have tried termites,emu,snakes and a kangaroo!! wasnt to bad! lol


----------



## frankc (Aug 31, 2008)

I have eaten horse sashimi,dolphin,eel,live prawns,turtle,snake,monkey brains and a few different fish intestines.apart from the monkey,all were nice,once I got over what I was actually eating.Next I want to eat blow fish and ikizakana(basically it is a live fish on your plate and they slice the fish up into raw fish slices while it is still breathing,sounds bad but it is as fresh as you can get and meant to be real nice.


----------



## Boney (Aug 31, 2008)

ive seen it all when it comes to disturbing :evil:. but i must admit i like my meat well cooked and for good reason . ive worked in a few slaughter floors and boning rooms . 

on one occasion on the slaughter floor a group of newstarters where doing a walk through when one of the undesirables i worked with decided he would cut a foot of gut cord out of the neck of the cow and swing it around in his teeth and chew about half of that and swollow it . one of the newstarters did faint and get carried out never to be seen again . 

when you see the amount of cows that come in with massive absuses the size of basketballs it can be hard to eat meat. cant see how people eat offal big bags of cr** .gut bags come in with barb wire ,rocks ,plastic bags . . cook your meat please ! you too Ryan ITS NOT FUNNY


----------



## adazz (Aug 31, 2008)

Macdonalds


----------



## lozza_rae (Sep 4, 2008)

cris said:


> Not too many here are probably into animal cruelty and willing to admit it, how barbaric... I dont see a problem with eating abundant species collected in a responsible and humane way, but eating endangered species in a cruel way shouldnt be tolerated in a country where it is generally a highly illegal activty worth at least a few years jail (apart from racist exemptions).


 

Well i don't know if you've ever been to Cape York, but there is quite a population of the "racist exemptions" that you are talking about. The Torres Straight Islanders and the Aboriginals have been living on dugong and turtle and fish for years and years, and it's not a practice they are willing to give up easily. 
Sometimes it's hard to impart ecological views on something so cultural and historical. That's why I said I won't eat turtle though. I just thought in a conversation about eating different things, I might mention that that's common up here with the indiginous people.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 4, 2008)

turnip breath you would eat crud on a stick if it was rolled in bread crumbs and fried.....being adventurous is onething but being a tip chook is something else..........:s


----------



## JasonL (Sep 4, 2008)

I ate the eyes out of a pig only 2 weeks ago, they are actually very tasty, they were cooked on a spit roast. They are suprisingly very firm and meaty with triple the pork flavour than any other part. It's my new favorite cut.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 4, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> turnip breath you would eat crud on a stick if it was rolled in bread crumbs and fried.....being adventurous is onething but being a tip chook is something else..........:s



Crud on a stick isn't something I'd eat, and I don't really like food in breadcrumbs either. Western people turn their noses up at yummy, nutritious food which most of the world would be thrilled to have. I hardly think they qualify as adventurous. I'm impressed with a few of the members here though! 

I'm a tip rat, not a tip chook. I called myself as a scavenging monkey while salvaging wood from the local tip, and I was told off for using incorrect terminology :lol: It's tip _rat_, I have it on good authority from the proud, veteran tip rats! So far I'm just an apprentice rat :lol:


----------



## jessb (Sep 4, 2008)

Adzo said:


> Also plan to try morcillas but have never seen it around.


 
Dunno where you live, but Torres Deli in Sydney has some great chorizo, morcilla and jamon. it is next door to Capitan Torres which does some great tapas and sherrry!


----------



## MAIA77 (Sep 4, 2008)

Along time ago, an Australian gentleman who was my then boss was invited to dine with us at a local food stall. We ordered fish head curry which was the signature dish in that stall. The curry arrived in a huge paella type pan and contained a gigantic fish head. My Aussie boss took one look at it and said to me "Am I meant to eat that or mount it on a wall?!" Gotta love the Aussie humour!


----------



## Dragon1 (Sep 4, 2008)

I once ate a meal worm, and I routinely eat grass! lol
I even have my favorite types of grass!

Dragon1


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Sep 4, 2008)

I ate reindeer once... it wasnt that bad. Except the though of it ahaha.


----------

